# Toronto Choke Chain / Prong Collar Ban



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Wait WHAT?.....

Original Link
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2017/03/28/choke-chain-ban-goes-back-before-toronto-city-council.html

Article Below:


> A bylaw banning choke chains and pronged dog collars could be back before Toronto city council as early as Wedesday after groups who use guide dogs asked for an exemption from the new rules.
> 
> The bylaw, which kicked in earlier this month, is being challenged by both the Canadian National Institute for the Blind and Guide Dog Users of Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

I also came across this; so does new by-law apply to all dogs in training facilities, walking down the street, or just Public dog parks? (I will research more, but if someone has a definitive answer go for it!)


https://www.change.org/p/toronto-city-council-ban-choke-chains-and-prong-collars-from-public-off-leash-parks


> As it is already known, eCollars are currently banned under the guidelines of City Parks and Animal Services. As eCollars are used for (discomforting to painful) punishments to dogs, it makes sense. However, there are still Choke chains and Prong collars allowed in Public Off-Leash Parks. Besides posing a risk to other dogs who can still get their lower jaw caught in these collars (they have NO quick release mechanisms) they also pose a risk to humans who may have to break up two dogs from fighting; these risks include avulsions, punctures or severe lacerations. Off Leash Parks are not a place for these instruments.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks like there is an 'anti' petition.

https://www.change.org/p/the-toronto-city-council-remove-the-ban-on-training-collars-in-toronto-by-law-102-2017


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

There is a very active community trying to get this over-turned.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

I think they should ban newspapers so people won't smack dogs on the butt with them! In all seriousness, education is the key. How many people still put dead chickens on their dogs necks, put their dogs faces in poop, or swat with newspapers? I believe very few. It takes the public a while to learn the best practices. I personally think prongs allow more people to attempt taking their dogs on walks. Dogs on walks = happier dogs. Yes, hoping it gets overturned on all fronts.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Gina Mezin said:


> I think they should ban newspapers so people won't smack dogs on the butt with them!


I love it :lol:.

Glad they have an open mind, and decided to talk to professionals and trainers after many Trainer and Dog Organizations came forward with concern.

I forgot to update, 


> https://www.thestar.com/news/city_h...-ban-on-pronged-dog-collars-choke-chains.html
> Just weeks after it came into effect, Toronto city council has repealed a ban on pronged dog collars and choke chains, and asked city staff to consult the public on their use.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I really don't understand this movement regarding such limitations on the freedom of choice. When objection without understanding nets a solution, instead of a germane desire to become informed, there's clearly a problem.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think you will ever change the minds of ANY anti group. 

Their objections are often based on feelings and not function.


----------

